# Patent: Canon Stacked Image Sensor Technology



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 26, 2017)

```
Keith over at Northlight has uncovered more sensor related patents.</p>
<p>The first patent uses a stacked sensor design to move AF and liveview data handling off the sensor part of the chip, to allow switching between them – faster and

lower power. [<a href="http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20170366776">USPTO</a>]</p>


<p>The second patent shows the use of a different MIS style (Metal/Insulator/<wbr />Semiconductor) light sensitive pixel elements, as opposed to the conventional photodiode setup. [<a href="http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20170366775">USPTO</a>]</p>
<p><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-camera-rumours-and-info/">Head over to Northlight</a> for more summaries are images.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 26, 2017)

I like how he adds his watermark to a canon patent :


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 26, 2017)

3kramd5 said:


> I like how he adds his watermark to a canon patent :



He edits the images from the patent with color to give a better idea of what the patent is about. His watermark is also easily removable if someone wants to take the edited images and not include credit. He does not watermark images that he hasn't edited or added to.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sometimes I watermark the Canonrumors logo after I edit the red to be redder and less orange, when I post it.


----------



## RGF (Dec 26, 2017)

Not being an sensor engineer I would like to understand the "so what" about this? What can this sensor do that other sensors can not?


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 26, 2017)

3kramd5 said:


> I like how he adds his watermark to a canon patent :


Sure I do - when I annotate and combine images to try and make them a bit clearer ;-)

As Craig notes, if it annoys you that much and you want to use them, it's hardly difficult to remove...


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 26, 2017)

RGF said:


> Not being an sensor engineer I would like to understand the "so what" about this? What can this sensor do that other sensors can not?


One of the issues of having on chip phase AF and needing the data for live view is that that there is a lot of switching going on and all that activity generates heat and slows things down.

Moving some of the functionality off the main sensor area make for amongst other things faster and cooler operation - some of this is outlined in the actual patent application, but is not an easy read.

The other patent is interesting got moving away from the normal photodiode design for the light sensitive elements. This could improve QE (no filter needed) and colour fidelity. Somer of the semiconductors mentioned in the patent are sensitive to longer IR wavelengths, so this technology might also be useful for automotive and surveillance imaging.

In of themselves not earth shattering, and no solace to the perpetual Canon whingers, but interesting developments when added to the many other patents and applications I've seen in 2017.


----------



## docsmith (Dec 26, 2017)

keithcooper said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Not being an sensor engineer I would like to understand the "so what" about this? What can this sensor do that other sensors can not?
> ...



The first actually seems very useful, just to speculate, if you were moving to a system that primarily used on sensor AF, say, mirrorless.  

The second, this could be a patent for the sake of patenting it. QE is already getting pretty high. Perhaps one of these would be less costly to manufacture? Or would lend itself better to a smaller fabrication unit? 

Best case for photographers is that Canon has found different materials that have better sensitivities to different wavelengths of light, or result in different types of output. I could see that becoming something useful.


----------



## rrcphoto (Dec 26, 2017)

RGF said:


> Not being an sensor engineer I would like to understand the "so what" about this? What can this sensor do that other sensors can not?


the main advantage is that it allows for the electronics that read and process the sensor data to be as close to the sensor as possible. this means it can run faster.

also depending on the pinouts from the image sensor side, you can have massively parallel operations take place for global shutter, AF, etc.

And finally - economics. Canon can continue to create the image sensor side on whatever fab they want, and use a high tech latest and greatest fab for the electronics part and simply assemble the sensor halfs together. Canon outsources DiGiC so it's not as if they are against the process


----------



## Steve_FR (Dec 26, 2017)

A sensor that runs cooler, in theory, could have more processing overhead freed up for heat-generating activities such as:
Faster continuous drive speed
Higher video framerates
Higher video bitrates
And perhaps less chance of catching on fire.


----------



## infared (Dec 26, 2017)

docsmith said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...


Yes...as the time comes for this full-frame mirrorless rumor to come to life...this possibly makes sense. 8)


----------



## rrcphoto (Dec 26, 2017)

Steve_FR said:


> A sensor that runs cooler



doesn't really run that cooler. probably runs hotter because there's more done at the sensor.


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 26, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Steve_FR said:
> 
> 
> > A sensor that runs cooler
> ...


Or more likely, the hotter bit is now further away from the light sensing bit - there is no specific discussion of thermal management strategies in the patent though.


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 26, 2017)

3kramd5 said:


> I like how he adds his watermark to a canon patent :



It's a reasonable way to stop the lazy thief stealing his article and images all in one hit to repost on their site.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 26, 2017)

keithcooper said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > I like how he adds his watermark to a canon patent :
> ...



To be clear, it doesn’t annoy me at all, I was just thinking about the legality of stamping one’s name on someone else’s IP. Are patent applications free from copyright (fair use) or available for derivative work?

Those are legitimate questions, not trolling.


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 27, 2017)

3kramd5 said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



Have a read of https://www.uspto.gov/terms-use-uspto-websites

From my own POV, I make a point to provide links to the original patents/applications and only annotate stuff for editorial reasons - mainly because many people find patents extremely obscure to read ;-)


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 27, 2017)

"Patent: Canon Stacked Image Sensor Technology"

Sounds like Sony A9 technology.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 27, 2017)

keithcooper said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > keithcooper said:
> ...



This is what I’d be concerned with:

*WARNING: Not all materials on the USPTO website are works of the U.S. government. When using USPTO websites, you may encounter documents, illustrations, photographs, or other informational resources contributed or licensed by private individuals, companies, or organizations that may be protected by U.S. and foreign copyright laws. Transmission or reproduction of protected items beyond that allowed by fair use (link is external) as defined in the copyright laws, requires the written permission of the copyright owners.*

It’s a reasonable bet publishing the schematics is covered under fair use. Derivation I’d be less inclined to wager on.

That being said, I apologize for posting. It was an admittedly snide comment you don’t deserve. I agree you provide value and hope the content you host doesn’t run afoul of an IP attorney.


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 27, 2017)

3kramd5 said:


> This is what I’d be concerned with:
> 
> *WARNING: Not all materials on the USPTO website are works of the U.S. government. When using USPTO websites, you may encounter documents, illustrations, photographs, or other informational resources contributed or licensed by private individuals, companies, or organizations that may be protected by U.S. and foreign copyright laws. Transmission or reproduction of protected items beyond that allowed by fair use (link is external) as defined in the copyright laws, requires the written permission of the copyright owners.*
> 
> ...



Indeed, I do have a read through the whole document, but I'm fairly confident... unless I hear from Canon's UK lawyers that is ;-)


----------



## RGF (Dec 28, 2017)

keithcooper said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Not being an sensor engineer I would like to understand the "so what" about this? What can this sensor do that other sensors can not?
> ...



Thanks Keith

this is helpful. Not will appease the whiners


----------



## canonnews (Dec 28, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> "Patent: Canon Stacked Image Sensor Technology"
> 
> Sounds like Sony A9 technology.



it's similar. Canon has been doing a ton of work with stacked sensors in the past 18 months.

the concept of stacking wafers,etc isn't new 3D chip stacking has been out for a long time now.


----------

